# Rimfire Pistol Scopes



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade for my Buckmark...

I already own an el' cheapo Simmons 4MOA Red Dot that works FINE... but the 4MOA Dot is bigger than the 10 ring at 25yds!!!

I want a reasonably priced long-eye-relief scope, preferably in flat black... for the BM.

What's your preferences? Prices?

JW


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I'm looking to upgrade for my Buckmark...
> I already own an el' cheapo Simmons 4MOA Red Dot that works FINE... but the 4MOA Dot is bigger than the 10 ring at 25yds!!!
> JW


JW,

Sorry for this but I only have questions where you are looking for answers. Hopefully you can help. I'm a step behind you in BM ownership and I'm looking for a red dot scope like your Simmons. As I read it, 1 MOA = 1 inch at 100 yards. So your Simmon scope at 4 MOA should print a dot of 1 inch at 25 yards. Am I wrong in my calculation? Also, would you recommend going straight to the scope and skipping the red dot step in my BM evolution. This is still just plinking for me. I've replaced my front sight with a fiber optic so far. I'm shooting about 3.5" to 4" groups off hand at 25 yards. Would the red dot help?

Thanks,


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought a Simmons Red Dot for $30 through MidwayUSA.com. It is a 4MOA (yes 1" at 25yds) red dot, and it works fine. The large tube makes for fast acquisition and easy two-eye-shooting for hitting moving targets, or quick speed shooting from target to target (steel challenge). The 4 MOA dot is fine for this.

I want both... A red-dot for speed shooting, and a cross-hair reticle scope for precision shooting out at 25+ yards. The dot is just too big. The gun is much better than 1" accurate at 25yds, and the scope is not.

I'm happy with the Simmons (cheap) quality, and since it's only a 22LR, shock isn't an issue.

For precise 25-50yrd shooting, you'll want a cross-hair. For quick work in close, nothing beats a red-dot.

JW


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks,

Good info. Did you upgrade to a Trailite barrel? I have a 5.5" flat side standard barrel now. Looking to upgrade this gun a bit in many ways.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a good "starter" scope:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SCP047-1055-1506.html

For $35, don't expect too much, and you won't be disappointed. 

Not sure if it was this exact scope, but I had something similar I picked up at CDNN a couple of years ago. I used it on a Ruger .22 pistol for two squirrel seasons, no problems at all. Fun set-up. After my interests changed a bit, I sold the whole rig to finance another purchase.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just put a Millett SP-1 on my Ruger Mark III. I like it a lot. I think it just might be the best one out there for the price. 3MOA, water and fog proof. Rated for higher caliber pistols. 11 brightness settings (I usually use #2 indoors). They make a 1" and a 30mm both in black or silver. Midway had them on sale for $61.99


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I have a 2-6 power Bushnell on my MKII, so far it has been good. It let me put 17 out of 20 rounds inside a 1" square at 40 yds.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I'm glad you asked this because I've been looking for one for about two weeks now! I've narrowed it down to either Burris, or Leupold, . They all make amazing scopes. If you want a HGS that will last you for years to come and will fit any handgun caliber, then without a doubt a burris posi lock 2-7x is the way to go. ($400) Leupold scopes are generally known to be amazingly reliable and their 1-4x, and 4x scopes are well priced at $250 - $350. I'm buying this one http://www.swfa.com/pc-4540-194-burris-15-4x20-handgun-scope.aspx for my buckmark plus udx. (Posi lock and Burris scope, nearly guarantees this product will work perfectly with a .44, or .460 S&W for HG hunting in the future. Let me know what you end up choosing and how it shoots! Cause I won't be buying mine for at least another month


----------

